# apache22 fails with db41



## hamba (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi

I'm trying to update apache22 but it fails with the following error

```
checking for Berkeley DB 4.1 in /usr/local/include/db41 and /usr/local/lib...
checking db41/db.h usability... no
checking db41/db.h presence... no
checking for db41/db.h... no
configure: error: Berkeley db4 not found
configure failed for srclib/apr-util
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to apache@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.11/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.

===>>> make failed for www/apache22
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for apache-2.2.11_5 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I do have db41 installed and the db.h file is in /usr/local/include/db41

```
# ll /usr/local/include/db41
total 114
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   1.2K Jan 11  2002 cxx_common.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   3.9K Aug  7  2002 cxx_except.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    74K Jun 12 12:03 db.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   5.8K Jun 12 12:03 db_185.h
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    25K Jun 12 12:03 db_cxx.h
```

This is happening on all my servers where I need to update apache.

Does anyone have an idea how I can get this to work? I do need db41 because of subversion

Thanks
hamba


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 12, 2009)

Seems to be a recurring error, going back as far as 2006!
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-apache/2006-April/000523.html

Maybe the same error crept back in.

Oh, and the following may be interesting:
http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-questions@freebsd.org/msg178209.html
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/116637


----------



## hamba (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi

I found those liks on my search as well on Friday, but I've noticed that some servers managed to update apache and some didn't, all of them had db4x installed.

Anyways this is fixed now, I updated the ports tree this morning and then apache started updating as it always does.

Have fun
hamba


----------

